# Good priced aquarium hoods?



## TattdxMama (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello all. 
The tank I currently have was purchased along with my oldest fish, Gil the pleco. The previous owner definitely loved his fish but 'rigged' a cover for the top of the tank that I'm completely unsatisfied with. I already have lights for the tank that would fit into a proper hood, so I would not need to purchase a hood with lights, just a hood with the option of adding lights. 
Could anyone recommend a good store or website? I've been browsing google with very little luck. We have two local pet stores within 30 minutes and neither carry hoods for a 33 gallon long tank. I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on this hood because this is a -temporary- tank. I'm getting a larger within the next 3 months, currently browsing some 75 gallon tanks.
If possible, I'd like to avoid any glass tops. Plastic hoods are absolutely fine, like I said, I'm not too picky about the hood for this tank, just want something to do until I purchase something a little more permanent.
Thank you very much


----------



## oldoldman (Aug 13, 2013)

tattdxMama......that pet place.com.............They have everything..........there in pa...........don't know where you are but they ship everything too............John.......ps........I love them...................*old dude *old dude *w2 *w2 *w2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

33 longs (48 X12) use same lid/hood as a 55 g tank.Everywhere sells them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i learn something new every day even when i am not in school.and today it was that a 33long had the lxw as a 55.


----------



## oceanwild (Jul 15, 2015)

big b said:


> i learn something new every day even when i am not in school.and today it was that a 33long had the lxw as a 55.


lol. funny.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> i learn something new every day even when i am not in school.and today it was that a 33long had the lxw as a 55.


I didn't know that either. 



coralbandit said:


> 33 longs (48 X12) use same lid/hood as a 55 g tank.Everywhere sells them.


Thank you CoralBandit for the advice/info


----------

